# Venom bank?



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all

Just wanted to know if there is a venom bank in the UK and if they cater for all venoms bites, Not into venoms anything (dont have the balls) just curious.


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

So who do you call if you get tagged?


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

I think there's a main center in Liverpool? I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Knarf3 said:


> So who do you call if you get tagged?


Ghostbusters?


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am a scarecrow said:


> I think there's a main center in Liverpool? I could be completely wrong though.


I heard this too. I think you get airlifted to Liverpool, but there may be other centres around the UK. Im not sure if they cater all bites. I hope someone who keeps DWA's or knows will shed some light.

I also heard you can keep the vials of anti-venine yourself, but they have short life-span and cost thousands per vial. But i could be completely wrong too:blush:


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Theres a few i think ( tropical medicine place in liverpool, chester zoo, west midlands safari park ) and probbly quite a few others.

Not sure if the zoos hold the anti venom for their own use or if its available to the DWA keepers in an emergency ( would imagine its available thoug)

Theres a guy on here (PDR) that works at the place in liverpool and hes so interesting he was on a tv documentary not long back also.

Im sure they would airlift the anti venom rather than the patient.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Joolz1975 said:


> Theres a few i think ( tropical medicine place in liverpool, chester zoo, west midlands safari park ) and probbly quite a few others.
> 
> Not sure if the zoos hold the anti venom for their own use or if its available to the DWA keepers in an emergency ( would imagine its available thoug)
> 
> ...


But surely the medical staff and equipment needed to treat a bite would be too many to travel in a helicopter? That's why I thought they would airlift the patient. 

P.S I'm not arguing:blush: just one of those things I feel I should learn:2thumb:

Bill


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

There are two main places in the UK LSTM (Liverpool School of Tropical medicin) and there is also a place in London, some Zoos may keep stocks as well.
My own Bite Protocol was.
Call ambulance......or have somebody drive me to hospital.
inform Hospital i was coming. I had the number for The Poison's unit. 
Call LSTM, (JUST TO GIVE THEM THE HEADS UP)
etc etc.......
Basically you do not need to go to Liverpool to be treated. Any good poisons unit should be able to deal with symptoms and try to keep you stable while the AV is sent to the hospital, sometimes you will not need AV and your symptoms can be treated and monitored.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> There are two main places in the UK LSTM (Liverpool School of Tropical medicin) and there is also a place in London, some Zoos may keep stocks as well.
> My own Bite Protocol was.
> Call ambulance......or have somebody drive me to hospital.
> inform Hospital i was coming. I had the number for The Poison's unit.
> ...


Thanks:2thumb:. So any major hospital should have a good poisons unit and trained staff to deal with an incident?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

bw89 said:


> Thanks:2thumb:. So any major hospital should have a good poisons unit and trained staff to deal with an incident?


No, not all do. The Poisons unit is at Guy's Hospital, London. However the staff at any A & E should be more than capable of administering AV, usually under guidance from a doctor at either Liverpool or Guy's (by phone).


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

ian14 said:


> No, not all do. The Poisons unit is at Guy's Hospital, London. However the staff at any A & E should be more than capable of administering AV, usually under guidance from a doctor at either Liverpool or Guy's (by phone).


Ah, thanks for that, and sorry Knarf3 for taking over your thread slightly, it's just i had similar/same questions.: victory:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

bw89 said:


> Thanks:2thumb:. So any major hospital should have a good poisons unit and trained staff to deal with an incident?


As Ian said not all Hospitals hav a poisons unit. there are proberbly a dozen hospitals that were c;loser to my house than the one with the poisons unit.


----------

